# Auroras Brasserie - Brisbane



## Snow (15/3/05)

Well I hadn't been to Auroras for about a year, so a few of us went along for lunch last week. In my opinion, this place is going down hill. They still have the same beers year after year, which is annoying. Basically, they have 

Pale Ale: good, with quite a fruity flavour, in the English style and lots of Goldings. I enjoyed this one the most.

Wheat: a Belgian style wit in the vein of Redback. A little too watery and strong lemon aftertaste.

Fallen Angel: a mid strength ale - quite nice but a bit light on flavour, as mist mids are.

Barleywine: 8% I think, very heavy mouthfeel, quite sweet with a good alcohol bite. Mostly honey malt aromas and flavours, with no hops to speak of. Quite nice but I struggled to get through one champagne flute of the stuff.

Devils dark: from distant memory, this is a dark lager (schwartzbier or bock?). They didn't have this on tap but had it in the menu. However, the barman had never heard of it, so they might not be making this one anymore.

Foodwise, it was one of the worst meals I've had in a long time  . It took half an hour for them to take our order, and my risotto came out like homebrand chicken soup dumped on a bowl of rice, with the chicken gristle thrown in as an afterthought (This was $18!!  ). Two of my friends had the steak ($22), both of which were more than well done, when they asked for medium and medium rare. The "medium rare" one was inedible and they didn't charge for that one. They gave the rest of us 50% discount and gave me a free beer. The others enjoyed their nachos.

Bottom line: I won't be returning until they get a new chef, make some different beers and stop playing "video hits" at full bore on the giant TV at lunchtime. <_< 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Ross (15/3/05)

Snow,

Have you tried the micro at Bulimba?

Was thinking of letting the wife drive me there for the evening... Is it worth the trip?


----------



## jayse (15/3/05)

Hey Snow thats a great review there, not so much a great review for Auroras but great. 
Sounds like they could be in line for AHB worst brewpub award, maybe The Drunk Arabs viking yeast stick would be a good prize.


Jayse


----------



## die sudhausanlage (15/3/05)

Hi Snow, I guess everyone is entitled to their opinion.

But did any one of your party express you dissatisfaction to the management in place and if so what was the outcome. 

Im heading back home soon (Capalaba) and I would love to see if they have improved.

Where is the micro in bulimba? 



DS


----------



## pint of lager (15/3/05)

Snow said:


> Two of my friends had the steak ($22), both of which were more than well done, when they asked for medium and medium rare. The "medium rare" one was inedible and they didn't charge for that one. They gave the rest of us 50% discount and gave me a free beer.





> die sudhausanlage Posted Today, 02:47 PM
> Hi Snow, I guess everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> But did any one of your party express you dissatisfaction to the management in place and if so what was the outcome.



I think Snow has already answered your question. And it looks like Snow's opinion was shared by the rest of his party.


----------



## Batz (15/3/05)

The "medium rare" one was inedible and they didn't charge for that one. They gave the rest of us 50% discount and gave me a free beer. 


By Snows post I think they did say something too them die sudhausanlage

Batz


----------



## mobrien (15/3/05)

Oxford 152 is the micro at bulimba - its at 152 Oxford Street. I love it - nice beer they make, and beez neez on tap too  My wife loves the desserts - and they do free brewery tours and tastings on Thursday nights (well, at the end of last year they did - havn't been for a couple of months)

Matt


----------



## Snow (15/3/05)

Ross,

get you and your wife down to Oxford 152 quicksmart. It is the best brewpub in Southeast Queensland IMO. The food is great and the brewer knows beer, is proud of what he makes and it shows. His Oktoberfest is the best I've had outside of Germany. I haven't been there for a while but I've heard he rotates his brews fairly regularly and likes to do a "special" brew for the connoiseurs.

- Snow.


----------



## jgriffin (15/3/05)

Snow said:


> Ross,
> 
> get you and your wife down to Oxford 152 quicksmart. It is the best brewpub in Southeast Queensland IMO. The food is great and the brewer knows beer, is proud of what he makes and it shows. His Oktoberfest is the best I've had outside of Germany. I haven't been there for a while but I've heard he rotates his brews fairly regularly and likes to do a "special" brew for the connoiseurs.
> 
> ...



Where exactly is that Snow? I'm guessing 152 Oxford St Bulimba, but you never know these days..


----------



## Ross (15/3/05)

JGriffin,

Yes 152 Oxford st...

Sounds like it's well worth the trip... I'll give you guys a report :beer:


----------

